# Level 1 vs Level 2 (CPE)



## SarahMichelle (Apr 8, 2012)

So Bentley has his first trial near the end of next month. I was filling out the entire form and I was wondering if I should just skip level 1 and go right to level 2.

For the people who have competed in CPE, is there a big gap between the 2 levels? I know in level 2 there are weaves and teeter (<-- which is is favorite) but other that that is it much different?

Ive had him doing level 3 and 4 courses but this will be his first trial so I dont if its best to just start at one or two since theres all the extra distractions. 

Ive decided to do two Standard runs, a Jumpers and possibly Colors if that makes a difference.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I did level 1 with Nikon but he still doesn't have weaves (haven't seriously trained in agility in over a year). If he had I probably would have skipped to Level 2. The Level 2 courses I've seen were still pretty simple.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

if you've been doing level 3 & 4 courses and having no real problems with equipment. I would go into Level 2 to trial. Level 1, is just way to simple in my opinion but its good for green dogs who may not have weave pole/teeter proficiency.

The two levels are really not much different at all but add the teeter and poles. Usually the course is the same just add those two pieces of equipment


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I did level 1 with Pimg, and am glad for it. It's fun, and though you'll drool over the harder classes, I think it's a good starting point. Pimg NQ'ed her Colors run in Level 1 so it's not like it's so easy that it's an automatic Q. And we were running Excellent A courses in class...


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

If you're new to agility or your dog is still very young and new to it or you aren't sure how he'll do in a trial setting, start with Level 1. CPE's Level 1 is an excellent introduction to trialing and as Wildo said, it's not like every dog Qs every time in Levels 1. If you're a more experienced handler and are sure your dog is 100% on everything, you know they are going to run well in a trial setting and you are totally confident about agility and you'r dog's ability then I'd go with Level 2 or even Level 3. I usually start my dogs in Level 3 but I've done agility more than half my life, don't enter them until I'm sure they will run with confidence anywhere and we usually already have Qs or titles in AKC Novice. When my husband started trialing his dog though, I encouraged him to start in Level 1 and that was plenty challenging of a starting point for a newbie handler with a newbie dog. Now I'm running the dog in agility and am in level 1/2 (i think our next trial I'll be in 1/2/3) depending on the class and wedefinitelydon't Q in every run regardless of Level. Level 1 courses are easy and straight forward but flying off gets you an NQ no matter where you're running


----------



## SarahMichelle (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks for the replys.

We have been training in agility for almost 2 years now and hes pretty confident with everything, the only thing we have ever had trouble with is the chute. 

We have a class drop in on Monday and Ill be scheduling a private after that. So ill be talking to my trainer to see what she thinks also.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I know that when I start up trialing, my intention is for my dog to have fun and look at all the runs as just a continuation of my TRAINING.

Which means, though I love to qualify, that is NOT my goal at the trial. 

My goal is to assure that my dog understands and runs that same as in class. So I'm focused on a good startline stay (though I don't push the distance cause you can't fix it if they break), getting the weave entry, and nailing the contacts. Everything else is extra credit, and (go figure) if we do well on my criteria we usually qualify.

Since I'm paying the money and going all the way to the trial, I would enter in whatever level is the one that IF we qualify gives us the legs to start the progression up to the next level. Otherwise, I may be leaving with a blue ribbon, but I have to make up the run I DO want at the level we will later be running. So more time and more money. 

But that's me!


----------



## SarahMichelle (Apr 8, 2012)

So Bentley had his drop in yesterday and did pretty well. At first his weaves were a mess but I dont know if it was lack of understanding, the fact that he hasnt done 12 weaves since last October or if it was the guide wires on them (which he hates. Has yet to complete them without luring but can do them with out so im thinking that might be it). Anyway he also did ok on the chute, he also hasnt trained with one since last October but he did go through a couple times without help, very slow, so its progress so im happy.

As for which level to put him in, I still dont know. We will be starting another set of classes this up coming Monday, which will run through his trial. Ill see what he does on Monday. If he can get through the weaves with very little help he will go into level two. If he cant he will go into level one as I cant correct his weaves during a trial.


----------

